# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: یک کتاب جدید آموزش mysql به زبان فارسی به من معرفی کنید.

## iamhassan

با سلام لطفا یک کتاب جدید آموزش mysql به زبان فارسی کاربردی و مفید و هم چنین قابل استفاده در php به من معرفی کنید.متشکرم

----------

